# Black Friday sale (Empire Builder)



## Amy F (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been checking the price and availability of Empire Builder between MSP and WDL round-trip Jan 3-5 for the past couple weeks. Value AAA tickets for 3 adults and 3 kids has been $190 each way. I was waiting until a possible Black Friday sale and Empire Builder is supposed to be 25% off during that time. But the ticket price has remained the same. Is it because of the AAA discount? I tried looking at non-AAA tickets and they were $210, so if AAA is 10% off, then that hasn't changed either.

I'm getting nervous about waiting much longer to buy, but I'd love to get 25% more off. Can anyone help me decipher this?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 25, 2017)

Cyber Monday (this Monday) is when many "Black Friday" "on-line" discounts are given. You can't get AAA coupled with another discount, so if the discount appeared, it would be either or.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 25, 2017)

Guest may be referring to the Track Friday sale, which is being discussed here.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 25, 2017)

Input your request and chose ADULT for the fare! If you chose AAA, it overrides any other discount. (The sale fare is a discount.)


----------

